# Reel n rod combos



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking to buy a new setup this year for cranking big bladed bucktails with more ease....any suggestions?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Ease of retrieve is pretty open ended. Do you want to go fast? or just easy? Because there is no free lunch, its all in how many calories you want to burn in order to bring this bait in. 

Also just talking about gear ratio is an incomplete discussion for ease of retrieve, there is alot more involved.

If it were me i would go either

Tranx PG, pick the rod of your choice.

Or Tranx HG with the spool filled 60-70% 

I have a HG and love it


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah looking to burn em fast..tranx is definitely on my list..thanks for the input

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a revo toro winch it pulls the double tens pretty good to burn em I have to crank like a S.O.B though, but its damn near half the price of the tranx. I just picked up a NaCl last week its a little faster than the winch can't wait to try it out. As far as rods go gander mountain has decent rods at reasonable prices. I don't think you need a expensive rod to burn double tens I have a 8' gander brand I used all of last year and I was satisfied with it.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Burning 10's on a inferior rod will suck after an hour since you will be fighting the rod the whole time. I agree, Tranx HG or a Trinidad on a big nasty would be nice. Winch & burn in the same sentence is crazy.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Revo rocket. 9.0-1 retrieve ratio. That should make burning the big bladed buck tails a little easier.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

polebender said:


> Revo rocket. 9.0-1 retrieve ratio. That should make burning the big bladed buck tails a little easier.


A bass reel for big bladed bucktails?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> A bass reel for big bladed bucktails?


Yea! Just watched the Lindners using them on Rainbow Lake in Canada catching some pretty nice muskies! And they were throwing buck tails! Looked liked they worked pretty good to me!


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

The revo Toro's are for muskie. That reel due to lack of torque would have trouble getting a small mepps back to the boat....The revo toro 6:4:1 is a chore on 10's due to lack of torque. The toro 5:4:1 is ok but won't really burn, and the winch at 4:6:1 is slowww but has more torque.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

polebender said:


> Yea! Just watched the Lindners using them on Rainbow Lake in Canada catching some pretty nice muskies! And they were throwing buck tails! Looked liked they worked pretty good to me!


I picked up a Rocket this year. I plan on using it to catch Kings. My plan is to out cast the competition 2:1 therefore getting more hookups. 

As far as calling it a bass reel? that's funny. reminds me of a time when I passed some loser up in Michigan who was fishing from the river bank. "you aint gonna catch no steelies from a bass boat" he shouted. 3 hrs later I passed him on my way in with a boat limit. He stood there with his stringer still hanging from his belt. My fat friend pulled 2 from the cooler and held them up for his viewing pleasure...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got a Daiwa Lexa 400HS last year, pulls em pretty fast. It's 7:1


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

We used to use bass gear down on Sturgeon Creek (KY) for muskies, but we were throwing bass-sized baits for 'em. A 10-pounder is a nice fish in those waters. Definitely want to gear up for the bigger fish up north.


----------

